# barbara schoneberger ?



## jys (17 Jan. 2011)

HI ! Von welchem Evenement stammt dieses Foto di barbara schoneberger ? 



 


Danke


----------



## Bandito12 (18 Jan. 2011)

hat jemand die Frontansicht ???

jedenfalls wird von vorn auch fotografiert


----------



## ladolce (18 Jan. 2011)

Gibts da auch ein Video davon? Ich glaube so trat Sie mal in der Harald Schmidt Show 
auf - vielen dank für das Bild


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2011)

bitte größer :thumbup:


----------



## MrCap (22 Mai 2011)

*Leider keine Ahnung von welchem Event es stammt, habe dafür aber noch einen kleinen Nachschlag !!!* 






 

 

 

 

 



*Bei Blondes Gift hatte sie das superheiße Teil auch schon einmal getragen !!!* 




*Und bei Harald Schmidt trug sie das megasexy Kleid auch schon mal (leider habe ich davon kein Bildmaterial) !!!*


----------



## snowman2 (9 Juni 2016)

Stunning post of Babsi!!! :thumbup:


----------

